
I traveled around Southeast Asia for $1000 a month. Including flights - kylerpalmer
https://medium.com/@philipjalexander/and-this-was-being-abnormally-extravagant-943d099c9b8e#.lgd17p1ja
======
smileysteve
> Including Flights

A lie since he used credit card points. (Miles vs Cash are similar.) Actual
cost, more like $1800.

~~~
erroneousfunk
Totally agree with you that the credit card points was disingenuous. If
nothing else than because not everyone has access to credit cards, rewards
points, or rewards incentives (bad credit, no credit), so even making the
assumption that others could do that is a little... well, I hate to use the
word, but "privileged."

However, flights to Thailand are about $600 round trip from NYC, if you're not
too picky about the day of the week, time, and having a layover in China. So,
over three months, that's an extra $200/month, for a total of $1200/month.
Still not bad!

My husband and I went to Kenya for $800 each, round trip, with 10 hour
layovers in Amsterdam and Paris. If you fly to a dirt-cheap country, you can
have some pretty amazing vacations and save more than the few hundred extra
dollars you have to spend on airfare to fly somewhere more distant.

~~~
nathanbarry
Airfare is super cheap right now. So that helps. But most people in the US in
tech will have access to credit cards. So it doesn't make sense to complain
about someone showing you how to travel the world cheaper.

~~~
erroneousfunk
"most people in the US in tech will have access to credit cards"

YC is a tech site, but the original article was not geared towards a tech
audience, necessarily.

